# Is morrison open again?



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

they have been down awhile because some "renavations" i was just wondering if anyone has word of anything?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not yet, but take a look at another post on here from Dr. Jay. He and some of his friends were givin permission to do a "inspection" dive, and he posted pics of the new fascilities. It looks AWSOME!


----------

